# Any one here from the UK



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi All,

Is there anyone here from the UK apart from me and Clair31...

Pil Seung

Ken


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Master Ken, im from the UK too. Based in Scotland, just down the road from Clair.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you train under Miles???


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 12, 2007)

No but I have trained with him a bit in the past. We were both in the same org at one point but both our schools left.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

You talking about WTSDA, me also, so who do you train with now?


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah the WTSDA. My school has been without an org for the last couple of years so we are looking to join the EMTF(seems like a great org).


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 12, 2007)

morning everyone!
small world really isn't it!

claire


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

That is who I am with, I cannot stop talking about them, if you want any mor einfo onthe EMTF drop me a line....


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

So who is your instructor or do you run your own school??

Regards

Ken


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 12, 2007)

My instructor is Michelle Raisborough(formerly De- Vry), im the assistant instructor at our small club and have been looking after it a lot while she has been on detachment with the RAF. 

Ive spoken to Warren De- Vry about the EMTF and my instructor has been in touch with Miles. It seems perfect for us, competitions, seminars and masters in the area with little interferance in the curriculum. We are going to a comp in London next month and may get to meet some of the EMTF masters. Any info you could pass onto me would be great.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

No Probs with the info, I myself with some of my students are going to the UK champs so we may even get a chance to meet up for a chat.

I am the guy with no hair LOL... that should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

I know Master John Trudgill and Master Wayne Humphries from Wales...


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm from Glasgow, Scotland.  I train in Muay Thai rather than Tang Soo Do though.

BUT, your name caught my attention because the head instructor at my gym trained under the man who brought Muay Thai to the UK- *Master Sken*.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 12, 2007)

OOO you lot have got me excited now lol! firstly the RAF, the best (yep am ex RAF though my other half was a Rock please don't hold that against us lol). From your view at Lossie we are situated just before Leeming on the A1.

Master Sken is a legend! I've met him once but there's so many stories about him.

Only the children at our club do TSD apart from one adult, 'my' student! so this is the nearest I get to 'doing' TSD with adults.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool, are you trying to build up your school???


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw Master Sken do a demo once... amazing is the only way I can descride it..


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I know Master John Trudgill and Master Wayne Humphries from Wales...


I have heard of Master John Trudgill and Master Wayne Humphries, in fact i contacted master Humphries in 2004 to give him an invite to our UK champs in Newcastle, unfortunately he could not come due to other commitments.


----------



## AdamR (Sep 18, 2007)

Another checking in. Cornwall in my case, a few from my club came up to the competition in Manchester about a year ago now (was it really that long?), if memory serves we met you on the way in  That was our first time up to see the EMTF, we met loads of people that day including Master Hatch (I saw his name mentioned here), and we were fortunate enough to sit in for a while with KJN Salm and the assembled Masters. I was only 8th Gup or so then, so it was quite overwhelming


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 18, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> *(1) OOO you lot have got me excited now lol*! firstly *(2)the RAF, the best* (yep am ex RAF though my other half was a Rock please don't hold that against us lol). From your view at Lossie we are situated just before Leeming on the A1.
> 
> Master Sken is a legend! I've met him once but there's so many stories about him.
> 
> Only the children at our club do TSD apart from one adult, 'my' student! so this is the nearest I get to 'doing' TSD with adults.



Oh mate where do I start!  

1)Easily excited you lot arent you? 

2)Say no more!

...the best indeed...


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, got distracted setting up a bite...

I'm an Englishman too.  Formerly of the north, now of the south. :apv:


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey AdamR, not seen you on MAP for a while.


----------



## AdamR (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, the TSD chat was really thin on the ground, and I usually strayed into TKD instead and some of the 'discussions' on there had me so irritated I found it better for my sanity to stop going


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol I know what you mean, this is a great TSD board.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

AdamR said:


> Another checking in. Cornwall in my case, a few from my club came up to the competition in Manchester about a year ago now (was it really that long?), if memory serves we met you on the way in  That was our first time up to see the EMTF, we met loads of people that day including Master Hatch (I saw his name mentioned here), and we were fortunate enough to sit in for a while with KJN Salm and the assembled Masters. I was only 8th Gup or so then, so it was quite overwhelming



I remember... wow time go's so fast these day's.. are your group going to the UK champs in Essex on 13th Oct..

Ken


----------



## Viper720 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello all! Another new member here. Rob James - An Instructor of Tang Soo Do in Cornwall. Great forum and glad to be part of it!

Hi Master Nessworthy. Hope all is well with you. We had no idea there was a UK Championship in Essex. We always seem to find out too late. I will see if we can manage it as we have a team entering the S-Factor world championships in just over a week. Im sure most of us would much prefer to attend a Tang Soo Do Tournament though! We are desperate to attend another EMTF event.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

Viper720 said:


> Hello all! Another new member here. Rob James - An Instructor of Tang Soo Do in Cornwall. Great forum and glad to be part of it!
> 
> Hi Master Nessworthy. Hope all is well with you. We had no idea there was a UK Championship in Essex. We always seem to find out too late. I will see if we can manage it as we have a team entering the S-Factor world championships in just over a week. Im sure most of us would much prefer to attend a Tang Soo Do Tournament though! We are desperate to attend another EMTF event.


Hi James,

Nice to hear from you, I am very soory that you did not get the invite to the championships, I have been asking everyone to pass on their email address along with a trusted student so that information can be passed around. I have forwarded you the invitation and hope that you can make it to the champs.

Incidently I am putting our area forward for next years championships so you get a personal invite from me.

Pil Seung

Ken


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 19, 2007)

hi ken
would be great to compete at your club again, very very well organised last time!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> hi ken
> would be great to compete at your club again, very very well organised last time!


We tried our best and at the same time learned a lot...

Looking forward to the challenge again even though I added aged by 15 years on the last one )


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 19, 2007)

Viper720 said:


> Hello all! Another new member here. Rob James - An Instructor of Tang Soo Do in Cornwall. Great forum and glad to be part of it!
> 
> Hi Master Nessworthy. Hope all is well with you. We had no idea there was a UK Championship in Essex. We always seem to find out too late. I will see if we can manage it as we have a team entering the S-Factor world championships in just over a week. Im sure most of us would much prefer to attend a Tang Soo Do Tournament though! We are desperate to attend another EMTF event.


 


Viper, welcome to the forum, you will enjoy it here I'm sure! 

I live in Yorkshire but come from the south so anything relating to civilisation outside Yorkshire excites me lol!


----------



## Viper720 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I just hope i can add something useful once in a while on here and its a great way to network with other TSD practitioners. Loving it already.

Many thanks Master Nessworthy, I have just recieved the info pack and will hopefully be there! ( bank balance permitting! ) it will be great to see you there, attend another EMTF event and hopefully also compete.

Many thanks again, Yours in Moo Do.


----------

